# Emba



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,

Looking at a trillion properties and doing a little research (as much as one can do from the Rainy UK!) What is Emba like? It seems a lot of the properties in Emba are a lot cheaper! Which obviously sets alarm bells ringing.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at a trillion properties and doing a little research (as much as one can do from the Rainy UK!) What is Emba like? It seems a lot of the properties in Emba are a lot cheaper! Which obviously sets alarm bells ringing.


It depends which part of Emba.
There are some areas which are quite nice with good sea views but also some not very nice areas.
On the plus side it is close to Paphos and some good shops so not miles to dirve for shopping etc.
There are also most things you could need within easy reach such as banks, dentists, doctors etc.

The main reason for the properties being cheaper than in some areas is because it is not very close to the sea although it is only a 10 minute drive to the sea front.
Also there is not a big expat community such as there are in places such as Peyia and Tala , but to me that is a plus not a minus.

Regards Veronica


----------

